# East Canyon bass fishing.



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

Found a few smallmouths in East Canyon Reservoir, and whacked a nice trout as well fishing for bass. Here is a map of where we fished, and what we used: East Canyon Bass Fishing

Here's a pick of the nice trout we hoisted:


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

That is cool website and info you shared thanks


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

are you about to lick that trout?


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

That bass fishery is about to take a huge kick to the groin.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hotspots/detailed.php?id=1153845226


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

What is with the tongue out in every **** picture.


----------

